# Yellow shrimp turning green



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, was wondering if someone can explain this? Most of my yellow shrimp are turning a tint of green? All I have been feeding is barley pellets. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pictures would help a lot.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=149293

check this site out


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

From things I've heard/experience from some friends of mine, their yellows have a green tint because of the food they're feeding. 
Also heard that water param's could have an effect on this, but not entirely sure how valid that is.

Sorry, not much help


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks that is what I have read as well. But not sure if it's the food/plants or stress induced. Mine look like that picture in that link but just not as more, more dull.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Check any labels on what you've been feeding to see if it has astaxanthins in it. They're in most red coloured leafy veggies, like red lettuces. Spinach, kale and collards have a fair amount of it as well and many prepared foods have astaxanthins added, because in most aquatic animals, like fish, it enhances colour, as well as being a healthful antioxidant. If it's in the food, once you stop feeding the food, they should turn yellow again, though it might take awhile.

Stress is not as likely a cause, unless you dosed some kind of medication that affected them. Environmental stress would, I expect, make them pale, not green. But at least some meds could turn them green. If so, once a med is gone, the green should fade away.

I like green shrimps.. but I like yellow ones too.. and for Neos, the ones that start out green are known for fading. Males are often quite pale to start with. It seems the green colour is not as stable as most of the other colour variants in Neos. But I had no idea yellow shrimp could turn green just from eating astaxanthins !


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

your green shrimp looks stunning. how many you have who turns green?


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> your green shrimp looks stunning. how many you have who turns green?


About 10 have turned green.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That can be food, but it's just temporarily. 
If something wrong, they will turn whitish. 
Try to not feed them for several days and see what happen.


----------

